# If my puppy eats dirt - Should I switch foods?



## 96Firebird (May 24, 2010)

So Harley is a 9-week old Akita/Shepherd puppy. Whenever he goes outside he will eat dirt, leaves, anything he can get his mouth on. But he mostly eats dirt. I've read that it could be because he has a parasite, which he does, but I think he also might not be getting full off his food. Right now I am feeding him 2/3 cup 3 times a day (2 cups for a whole day) and he devours it within 2 minutes and then searches around for more food. He is eating Purina ProPlan, which I have been reading isn't a great choice. So I was wondering, if I switched his food to something better, is it likely that he will stop eating dirt and maybe stop searching for more food after he is done eating? I have been reading that too high protein is bad, some disagree with this, also that I should not feed too much calcium and watch the calcium/phosphorus ratio. So much info, I'm not sure what to switch to. Any helpful info would be great. Thanks.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

How much does he currently weigh? Are you feeding him according to the guidelines on the bag?

Gracie eats anything she can outside, too...she is especially fond of freshly cut grass...she's a puppy. 

And I would search for a better food choice for him. I am transitioning from Iams (which the rescue had her on) to Blue Buffalo Lamb and Oatmeal puppy, but there are others out there.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Puppies and kids both go through the 'it has to go into my mouth' stage. I just watch for things that are really bad or I don't want them to swallow (kids or puppies). If they get some dirt oh well. 

You can try giving plain yogurt with the food, it sometimes helps, and switching foods might help too (but you can wait till the bag is almost empty to switch). 

If you have some really yummy treats, take them with you outside, when puppy grabs the stick etc. call and give them a treat (they'll drop the item). Eventually they'll start to figure out to just come to you for treats. You can also bring a ball or something for them to have in their mouth too.

If it's a teething thing, frozen raw bones make great chew toys.

Lana


----------



## 96Firebird (May 24, 2010)

I picked up a bag of Solid Gold Wolf Cub from a local store today. I was going to get Orijen LBP, but they didn't have any small bags and I didn't want t get a big one in case Harley won't eat it. Started the transition tonight, he ate it all pretty
quicly again and his poop doesn't look too bad for the first day. I think he'll do fine on the Solid Gold, I just wish they would have had the Orijen in stock because I read it is very good. Oh well, I just hope he grows out of eating everything.


----------

